# Sulphur Creek Challenge Ice Fishing Derby



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*5th Annual Sulphur Creek Challenge Ice Fishing Tournament*​ *Date*: February 14, 2015
*Registration*: boat ramp at Sulphur Creek Reservoir (14 miles south of Evanston WY) 
*Registration Fee*: $25.00

6:30 am - 7:30 am: check in (You may pay registration at this time)
7:30 am - 2:30 pm: fishing time 
2:30 pm - 3:00: measure fish.

*Rules:*
*>* Participants will be allowed to register only one trout (rainbow, brown, cutthroat). Only trout 16 inches or longer will be eligible for the derby.
* >* Anglers are encouraged to release all trout less than 16 inches. 
* >* If anglers catch a trout over 16 inches but they do not expect it to win a prize they are encouraged to release the fish.
*>* Anglers may use up to 2 poles.
*>* Anglers using more than 2 poles will be disqualified. 
* >* The longest three fish win prizes. 
* > *Participants must have a valid Wyoming fishing license. 
*>* Failure to follow Game and Fish Regulations will result in automatic disqualification and forfeiture of entry fee.

*Prizes: *
Longest Fish - 30% of Total Entry Fees
2nd Longest Fish - 20% of Total Entry Fees
3rd Longest Fish - 10% of Total Entry Fees

50/50 raffle tickets will be on sale throughout the derby. The raffle drawing held at the end of the day at the boat ramp.

Let's have a great time and good luck to everyone!

For questions or pre‐registration please contact Cassidy Tynsky at (307)679‐7377.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/..._Creek_Ice_Fishing_Derby_Information_P908230/

http://evanstonchamber.chambermaster.com/events/details/sulphur-creek-ice-fishing-derby-3346

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Goob, I saw elsewhere that this derby has been cancelled due to marginal ice conditions.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sulphur Creek Res. Ice Fishing Derby Canceled*



Catherder said:


> Goob, I saw elsewhere that this derby has been cancelled due to marginal ice conditions.


Thanks,

Yes, *Canceled*

geeze, I didn't find out until today.

.


----------

